# Fertility relaxation CDS



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Can anyone recommend any good ones? I've heard they can help you to feel calm and positive through treatment x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi little cat!

I swear by Circle & bloom ivf & iui.. But only on 1st cycle. I did use it for 2 iuis that were unf bfn. Its a US site but you can get it straight to your computer. I have found it so good at visualising each stage and calming me down. The women suffered fertility tissues themselves.  They have a range of CDs for diff situations. Its guided relaxation and so helps me sleep.

Another non fertility one I rate is Darren Marks relaxation and deep sleep. Can get it on apple and android apps for your phone. Usually sorts out sleepless nights.

Lulu x


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ah thanks Lulu I'll look them both up - sounds fab!


----------

